# Winter in Paralimni



## AlisonOB (Jul 4, 2013)

I am thinking of house sitting from Nov-March in a small place in Paralimni. I am not sure if this is a good idea, given folk say it's pretty cold and there is no heating. Can folk share their thoughts about winter in this area or general tips. Thanks very much.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Ask what heating is available in the property and who will be responsible for the bill. If it is via air con and you are paying the bill then be careful. If it is central heating and the owners are paying then enjoy yourself.

Portable gas fires can increase the moisture in the air so you need to keep the place well ventilated. You will also need to replace the bottle from time to time and they may be heavy for you, so will transport come with the property.


----------



## AlisonOB (Jul 4, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Ask what heating is available in the property and who will be responsible for the bill. If it is via air con and you are paying the bill then be careful. If it is central heating and the owners are paying then enjoy yourself.
> 
> Portable gas fires can increase the moisture in the air so you need to keep the place well ventilated. You will also need to replace the bottle from time to time and they may be heavy for you, so will transport come with the property.


Thanks Pam n Dave,
Apparently there is no central heating at all. I have asked about additional heating but no reply as yet. I do not drive so might have problems replacing bottle. Think its a 20 min walk from the town. I will be responsible for electricity. Wondering if it is wise to house sit on my own in quite a remote place (apparently) for 5 months. Hmmm? Thanks very much Pam n Dave


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Winter in a house without heating is unthinkable.

Winter in a house with electric only heating is financially unthinkable.

Winter in a house for 5 months with no means of transport is foolhardy.

Pete


----------



## AlisonOB (Jul 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Winter in a house without heating is unthinkable.
> 
> Winter in a house with electric only heating is financially unthinkable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, solid words. My instinct was leading that way, just tempted by free accommodation for pet sitting. I really appreciate your reply. Ali


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

The previous answer is correct. Houses in Cyprus are generally built to be cool in Summer which is not good for winter! We are down the other end of the island but last winter was a bit chilly to say the least. Heaters helped but had to be used sensibly to keep both gas and elec bills down.

AC units in heat pump mode are very good and can be very efficient but again the houses are built tobe cool so the heat loss is high. If you are paying for the elec it is best to avoid using them. Have a chat with the owners. It does seem a little hard for you to foot the entire bill when a property occupied is safer than one vacant, (you are doing the a favour really)


----------



## AlisonOB (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers Leyland, I think it might be a bit grim. Not sure exactly where ground floor apartment is, except its 20 mins walk from nearest town, not many neighbours and 10 cats. The lady seemed v.nice and did warn me that it was v.cold. Obviously I would pay airfare, She quoted £60 electricity and internet fee £50 per month. So all in all my budget housesit might be costly as well as cold and a wee bit isolated. Thanks for replying Leyland, Ali .


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you sure you are actually staying in Paralimni? a 20 minute walk to town is quite well away from Paralimni. If you had a location or name of the development or apartment complex, I could help you with some specific info as to what is near the home.

I live in Frenaros, which is a village about 12 km from Paralimni. And there is another village closer to Paralimni (Dherynia). 

If the place is actually in Paralimni, there are many little small stores all over the town so you would not actually have to go into the town center for your shopping or to replace any gas bottles. There is public bus service.

Now to winter. I do not have central heating in my home. I have split AC units which offer heat in the winter, though I have never used them. I also have some electric oil-filled radiators and a halogen heater (which I have used a little) and plenty of warm sweaters and duvets. I do not have any gas heaters. My highest electric bill over the winter has been 50 Euros for 2 months. I am quite tolerant of the cold. I do have a electric underblanket for those really cold nights. I did not use it at all this past winter. However, the previous winter was quite cold and I did use the underblanket a lot. Still my electric bill was quite low and I live in a 2-bedroom villa. January and February tend t o be the coldest months and winter is the rainy season, but there are plenty of days full of sunshine and I generally find winter to be quite pleasant.

I do not think that this opportunity would be "quite grim" as you put it. In fact, I think it would be a very inexpensive opportunity and if I were not already living here with my own house and cats to maintain, I would do it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You mention 10 cats. I assume these are the owners and you are actually pet sitting.
As it would cost her €8 per cat per night in a cattery even if she offered to pay the electricty bills she would be getting you very very cheaply.
To pay for a cattery for 4 months for 10 cats would come out at around 10K.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry just saw its 5 months. Thats 12k for a cattery.


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm with veronica. The owner is getting you cheap. Don't get me wrong, even in winter Cyprus has a lot to offer but if you really are out in the bondu then I would think again. Check exactly where you are. Check on google earth to get an idea of distance. If you do drive many of the island car hire rentals offer stupid rates for the winter, (I have seen 3 euros a day quoted)! Probe a little more.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Miss Daisy said:


> My highest electric bill over the winter has been 50 Euros for 2 months. I am quite tolerant of the cold.


You *must *be tolerant of the cold. Are you sure your name should not be Miss Snowman?

By the time you've taken off VAT and the standing charge from €50 you are not left with a huge amount. Given that you must have some lighting and possibly cooking cost, your heaters could hardly have been on.

Pete


----------



## AlisonOB (Jul 4, 2013)

Miss Daisy said:


> Are you sure you are actually staying in Paralimni? a 20 minute walk to town is quite well away from Paralimni. If you had a location or name of the development or apartment complex, I could help you with some specific info as to what is near the home.
> 
> I live in Frenaros, which is a village about 12 km from Paralimni. And there is another village closer to Paralimni (Dherynia).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Miss Daisy for the detailed information,its hard to know what to expect when I am sat in West Yorkshire, plus folk have different tolerance levels. One thing is certain I am on a tight budget. Interesting your electricity bill was so reasonable esp compared to the quote I received of £60. Think the lady was providing worse case scenario.


----------



## AlisonOB (Jul 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> You mention 10 cats. I assume these are the owners and you are actually pet sitting.
> As it would cost her €8 per cat per night in a cattery even if she offered to pay the electricty bills she would be getting you very very cheaply.
> To pay for a cattery for 4 months for 10 cats would come out at around 10K.


Good point Veronica. I think the cat's are waifs and strays who have become family. Blooming heck!! Its costly putting 10 cat's in a cattery. I am grateful for the opportunity of free accommodation though, but I think given heating and elec costs (as quoted by the owner)it might not be wise. If costs were like Miss Daisy's wouldnt be bad. Having received some clear advice from kind folk on this forum I feel less in the dark. Will clarify with the homeowners. Thank you very much Veronica (and all the folk on the forum.x)


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> You *must *be tolerant of the cold. Are you sure your name should not be Miss Snowman?
> 
> By the time you've taken off VAT and the standing charge from €50 you are not left with a huge amount. Given that you must have some lighting and possibly cooking cost, your heaters could hardly have been on.
> 
> Pete


I had no heat on at all last winter. I didn't even put the electric underblanket on my bed last winter. I did have the immersion heater on every once in a while. I do bake a lot in the winter, mostly in the evenings so the residual heat from the oven warms my kitchen. My hob is gas.


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Deryneia v Paphos*

Hi Miss Daisy, I was looking at property in Famagusta, Deryneia. Do you know the area? My wife is of the opinion it is to far from the Brit expat communities. I would have thought there would be expat communities in most areas of Cyprus. She has her mind set on the Paphos area, but our finances do not match up with her requirements regarding property type and size. I have tried to convince her that the above mentioned area of Deryneia would allow us to have the type and size of property at a price we can manage. Any info would be most welcome.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

The Stoker said:


> Hi Miss Daisy, I was looking at property in Famagusta, Deryneia. Do you know the area? My wife is of the opinion it is to far from the Brit expat communities. I would have thought there would be expat communities in most areas of Cyprus. She has her mind set on the Paphos area, but our finances do not match up with her requirements regarding property type and size. I have tried to convince her that the above mentioned area of Deryneia would allow us to have the type and size of property at a price we can manage. Any info would be most welcome.


Yes, I know the area. I live in Frenaros, which is in the Famagusta District. Dherynia is the village between Frenaros and Paralimni. There are many British expats in this area. You will find that property in Dherynia will be more slightly expensive than in Frenaros or Paralimni (unless you live by the sea) or the other red soil villages - Avgorou, Vrysoulles, Sotira. This area is not as hilly as Paphos, but the beaches are very nice. The famous Cyprus potatoes grow in the red soil villages. Dherynia is well-known for its strawberries.

I would encourage your wife to consider this area. It is quite lovely and she will not miss British companionship here.

If I can answer any specific questions, I would be happy to do so.


----------

